# spring flounder



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

kept hearing about flounder moving so went to a spot on the channel and picked up up a nice one 2 1/2-3 lb, had another 1 that spit the hook looked maybe 4 or so, white gulp shrimp, just fished 1 hour


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

today lost 1 kept 1


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

2 today also,lol :cheers:


----------

